# Squirrel Skin Handle.



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Not sure on the strngth, but so far it's doing well. Try it for yourself and let me know the results ey ...


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I enjoyed watching that, even subbed to your channel. Are you gonna show some shooting of it


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

great how to, but squirrel is one ugly pelt, maybe ill just cup up one on my girlfriends mink coats.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Thanks very much I subbed back, I like the look of your channel. I will do some shooting with it, but as it's the first time I've done one, I'll see how long it holds for.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

newconvert said:


> great how to, but squirrel is one ugly pelt, maybe ill just cup up one on my girlfriends mink coats.


Aw! What's wrong with squizzer (it's the belly side, not back) Mink sounds great. Thanks for watching pal.


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Not sure on the strngth, but so far it's doing well. Try it for yourself and let me know the results ey ...


I like it perhaps the name for your slingshoot could be "the trapper slingshoot" ;-)
One thing you can try is to cut a sting from fur and swen with it?
Anyway keep going.
Last question is this fur comes from a kill done with this slingshoot


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

This is pretty cool and now I have another idea what to do with the squirrel corpse out back


----------



## linuxmail (Sep 30, 2011)

newconvert said:


> great how to, but squirrel is one ugly pelt, maybe ill just cup up one on my girlfriends mink coats.


If you do that newconvert, you will be able to hit those high notes in the church choir next Sunday, because I know what she will cut next!

Brian








i'm faster than she is


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

faca said:


> Not sure on the strngth, but so far it's doing well. Try it for yourself and let me know the results ey ...


I like it perhaps the name for your slingshoot could be "the trapper slingshoot" ;-)
One thing you can try is to cut a sting from fur and swen with it?
Anyway keep going.
Last question is this fur comes from a kill done with this slingshoot
[/quote]
That's a nice name, and I understand string from the skins is best when the fur is removed, so I'll be trying that when I learn to tan hides properly; and yes, this was an old kill.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Ryan Wigglesworth said:


> This is pretty cool and now I have another idea what to do with the squirrel corpse out back


Glad I could help.


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

spider piiig







i like this idea do you prep your own skins?


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

zamarion said:


> spider piiig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he said something different ... not pig?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Thanks guys; yes I prep my own skins, this one was simply stretched and squeezed, to give a little flex. And yes it's Pig; but it's also another farmyard animal... that likes to eat twigs and leaves.


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

its originaly spider pig







wich is from the simpsons movie and after that he did a spider goat version


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Thanks guys; yes I prep my own skins, this one was simply stretched and squeezed, to give a little flex. And yes it's Pig; but it's also another farmyard animal... that likes to eat twigs and leaves.


and dont you need to wash it in some sort of fluid? i have no idea how to prep skins but i wish to learn for when i kill my first bunny


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Thanks guys; yes I prep my own skins, this one was simply stretched and squeezed, to give a little flex. And yes it's Pig; but it's also another farmyard animal... that likes to eat twigs and leaves.


Thanks for the video. I was wondering... have you ever cut a skin, let's say to go around 3/4 of the way around the handle of the SS, so there would be a
gap showing and then tried cutting round holes in the pelt and then lace it together instead?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

zamarion said:


> its originaly spider pig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got it.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

zamarion said:


> Thanks guys; yes I prep my own skins, this one was simply stretched and squeezed, to give a little flex. And yes it's Pig; but it's also another farmyard animal... that likes to eat twigs and leaves.


and dont you need to wash it in some sort of fluid? i have no idea how to prep skins but i wish to learn for when i kill my first bunny
[/quote]
Actually, the simplest preperations are just stretching; you can remove the fur with a lye solution, and use tannins for strength, flexibility and colour, but the simplest ones are just scraped and stretched. Rabbit skins are one of the easiest to use, as they're so thin, they hardly need any work.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Sean said:


> Thanks guys; yes I prep my own skins, this one was simply stretched and squeezed, to give a little flex. And yes it's Pig; but it's also another farmyard animal... that likes to eat twigs and leaves.


Thanks for the video. I was wondering... have you ever cut a skin, let's say to go around 3/4 of the way around the handle of the SS, so there would be a
gap showing and then tried cutting round holes in the pelt and then lace it together instead?
[/quote]
I was thinking of doing exactly that; I decided in the end, to have a replication of what would be available to primitive man (I know, there was no rubber back then) there was plenty of glues, threads and leather available, and this is a mock version of a bow handle method I know. I had every intention of using the tie method, probably with some of the leather sheet in the video, the next time I try something similar. I study primitive living (bushcraft) and I try to have the primitive methods in mind whenever I do something like this, this would have made an excellent handle in the past, practical and pretty ... like me ... tee-hee!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Great well good on you for practicing what looks to be a great hobby also (bushcraft).


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Sir? I'm sorry. I can't lie about this. That is one of the most butt ugly rockchuckers I have seen on 5 forums. If that was what you were aiming for? Then you did good. Otherwise?
Not so much.


----------



## Cambo (Jan 20, 2013)

That looks great man, rabbit would also be a good pelt to use


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

3 months later. Still, "No!".


----------

